# Woodburning on deer antler?



## doug57

I've turned some deer antler bullet pens and wanted to place a small
deer head graphic on the antler. My first try was a decal. It worked
out pretty well but wasn't _just _what I was looking for.

Next, I took one to a local sports shop that does laser engraving on flat
items. Without the attachment to rotate the pen, the results still weren't
what I was looking for.

My last option, not being a very good artist, was to use a woodburning pen. 
I marked a small (flat) piece of wood and got acceptable results.
When I tried on deer antler (both finished and unfinished) I couldn't make
a mark.

I'm using a $13 woodburning tool from Walmart and don't really want to
invest in a $100+ pyrographic tool unless I knew it would do what I wanted.

Sorry for the long post, but has anyone else done this?

Thanks


----------



## jbswearingen

I haven't done pyrography on anything but wood, but a Google search for "deer antler pyrography" shows it can be done.  Didn't look into any of the details, though.


----------



## NewLondon88

I do it with the laser, but then I have a rotary attachment that turns
the barrel. Works just fine. Not sure about an iron, I havent' tried that


----------



## asyler

like i said before ..you NEED a laser!!  
ps doug57 has one daughter who is starting her senior yr of college and one who is starting her freshman year.. he NEEDs a laser.....


----------



## doug57

asyler said:


> like i said before ..you NEED a laser!!
> ps doug57 has one daughter who is starting her senior yr of college and one who is starting her freshman year.. he NEEDs a laser.....


 
Actually, she's starting her_ *first*_ senior year of college!

Would love to have a laser, just don't see it in the cards.


----------



## asyler

could you do an acid etch,, then fill with mica..


----------



## Rob73

I bought around a $40.00 pyro set and made myself a variable heat box.   Just took an electric box, a single outlet and a adjustable light switch.  Works fine.   I haven't tried it on any deer antler though.

I'd love a laser but that will have to come after I find a money tree or win the lottery.


----------



## doug57

Rob73 said:


> I bought around a $40.00 pyro set and made myself a variable heat box. Just took an electric box, a single outlet and a adjustable light switch. Works fine. I haven't tried it on any deer antler though.
> 
> I'd love a laser but that will have to come after I find a money tree or win the lottery.


 

I thought I'd be crafty and plugged the woodburning iron into a variable
temp. soldering station.  My problem seemed to be that my little 
iron just wouldn't get hot enough.  I ended up plugging it straight into 
the wall, but it just couldn't seem to build up enough steam.

I did the google search and it looks like it can be done, but it sounds like
I need a more powerful iron.


----------



## Woodlvr

Doug do not forget a very powerful mask and nose plugs.:biggrin: I am hesitant to turn my sons Elk rack into pens because of the wonderful odor.


----------



## doug57

Absolutely!  I've turned a good hand full of these deer antlers and can 
almost stand the smell now, but it is a smell you wouldn't want inprinted
into your memory.


----------



## Woodlvr

Most definitely. OUr daughter is looking at a house and we went to look at it last night and the basement smelled like a dead cat-well the people who abandoned and tore up the home left a frozen chicken in the freezer then unplugged it. I can still smell it


----------



## asyler

did nt someone build one out of a battery charger??


----------



## Rick P

I think you may have discovered a way to produce a smell that tops turning Musk Ox horn..............

Good luck!


----------



## kenlicciardello

Gary, CaptG on IAP, has done laser on deer antler.  My son bought a pocket knife with deer antler handle and a deer laser engraved on it from him.  Fantastic job.


----------



## Rangertrek

Instead of wood burning, you may want to consider scrimshaw work.
you just need a steady hand, very sharp needle and some ink.


----------



## doug57

John,

Thanks.  After your comment I did some searching on schrimshaw, I've always thought it was carving.  I'm artistically challenged as it is so I considered it out of the question.

Tracing with a needle instead of a woodburning tool could work, I'm going
to sharpen up something and give it a try tonight.


----------



## Rangertrek

Doug, the material you intend to work on needs to be very smooth and if possible have a polish on it, then do the scrimshaw work.  This will help keep the ink from running out of the scribe line and not absorb into the blank.


----------

